# Irix Presents Its Edge 100 Filter System for Wide Angle Lenses



## Canon Rumors Guy (Oct 22, 2017)

```
<p>The TH Swiss company would like to announce the expansion of its range of Irix accessories with the Edge 100 series filter system. Among new products, there will be a versatile holder – the IFH-100 – with dedicated adapters and a wide choice of 100x100mm and 100x150mm filters.</p>
<p><strong>The Irix Edge IFH-100 filter holder

</strong>The Irix IFH-100 is a universal filter holder designed for size 100mm filters. Its lightweight compact construction and bayonet adapter are created especially for the Irix 15mm f/2.4 lens, allowing the use of two filters at the same time without any vignetting effect. The construction of the filter holder base on the removable adapters allows for quick and easily attachment to the lens, along with free rotation around the optical axis when using the graduated or polarizing filters.</p>
<p>The ability to use removable adapters with thread diameters from 67mm to 82mm means that the holder can be used with lenses produced by Irix in the future, along with other brands. Each adapter has an additional thread for attaching the cap to the lens.</p>
<p><!--more--></p>
<p>The filter holder is made of an aluminium alloy, which guarantees the high strength and stiffness of its structure. This has enabled to get an extremely compact size while keeping wide functionality, along with an aesthetic design together with the whole Irix product line. It is worth mentioning that the IFH-100 is the lightest holder of its class. The front surface of the filter holder is covered with a light-absorbing velvet fabric that blocks access to the side light, what is especially important when using high density optical ND filters.</p>
<p><strong>The Irix Edge 100 filters</strong>

With the introduction of the IFH-100 filter holder, the Edge 100 series filters will also be available in two formats. The first, size 100×150, will contain gradual filters with a soft and hard transition, and also a reversed gradual filter dedicated to taking pictures of sunrises and sunsets. These rectangular filters will be available in ND4, ND8 and ND16 versions. In the square format, Neutral Density filters with densities ND32, ND128, ND1000, ND1000K will be available for the 100x100mm, along with a polarizing filter. There are future plans by the manufacturer to introduce filters which reduce light pollution.</p>
<p>Edge 100 series filters have a thickness of 2mm and are made from high quality optical glass which is also used in the production of the optical elements in lenses. Filters are coated on both sides with an anti-reflective nano-coating to keep high contrast and natural colours in pictures. The additional water and oil repellent coating also ensures easy cleaning of the surface.</p>

<p><strong>The premiere at Photo Plus Expo 2017</strong>

The Edge series will be available at the Irix booth (No.929) during the Photo Plus Expo in New York City on October 26-28, 2017.</p>
<p>The full range of new Irix Edge accessories, along with pricing and availability information, will be published in the near future.</p>

		<style type='text/css'>
			#gallery-4 {
				margin: auto;
			}
			#gallery-4 .gallery-item {
				float: left;
				margin-top: 10px;
				text-align: center;
				width: 33%;
			}
			#gallery-4 img {
				border: 2px solid #cfcfcf;
			}
			#gallery-4 .gallery-caption {
				margin-left: 0;
			}
			/* see gallery_shortcode() in wp-includes/media.php */
		</style>
		<div id='gallery-4' class='gallery galleryid-31865 gallery-columns-3 gallery-size-thumbnail'><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/10/Irix_Edge_100_System_6.jpeg'><img width="168" height="168" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/10/Irix_Edge_100_System_6-168x168.jpeg" class="attachment-thumbnail size-thumbnail" alt="" srcset="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/10/Irix_Edge_100_System_6-168x168.jpeg 168w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/10/Irix_Edge_100_System_6-575x575.jpeg 575w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/10/Irix_Edge_100_System_6-225x225.jpeg 225w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/10/Irix_Edge_100_System_6-144x144.jpeg 144w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/10/Irix_Edge_100_System_6.jpeg 590w" sizes="(max-width: 168px) 100vw, 168px" /></a>
			</dt></dl><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/10/Irix_Edge_100_System_5.jpeg'><img width="168" height="168" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/10/Irix_Edge_100_System_5-168x168.jpeg" class="attachment-thumbnail size-thumbnail" alt="" srcset="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/10/Irix_Edge_100_System_5-168x168.jpeg 168w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/10/Irix_Edge_100_System_5-144x144.jpeg 144w" sizes="(max-width: 168px) 100vw, 168px" /></a>
			</dt></dl><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/10/Irix_Edge_100_System_1.jpeg'><img width="168" height="168" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/10/Irix_Edge_100_System_1-168x168.jpeg" class="attachment-thumbnail size-thumbnail" alt="" srcset="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/10/Irix_Edge_100_System_1-168x168.jpeg 168w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/10/Irix_Edge_100_System_1-144x144.jpeg 144w" sizes="(max-width: 168px) 100vw, 168px" /></a>
			</dt></dl><br style="clear: both" />
		</div>

<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------

